# new web site



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I noticed Round 2 Corp are the Registrant for http://www.autoworldslotcars.com/


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> I noticed Round 2 Corp are the Registrant for http://www.autoworldslotcars.com/


 You 'noticed'?? You just decided to do a whois on 'autoworldslotcars' out of the clear blue, huh?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

lenny said:


> You 'noticed'?? You just decided to do a whois on 'autoworldslotcars' out of the clear blue, huh?


Dan, you have (again) lost me. What is you beef this time?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> Dan, you have (again) lost me. What is you beef this time?


There's no 'beef', Deane. You're just hilarious with some of your posts. You 'noticed' a new Round2 website. I think it's funny...


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

lenny said:


> There's no 'beef', Deane. You're just hilarious with some of your posts. You 'noticed' a new Round2 website. I think it's funny...


I'm still no clearer what you are saying.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> I'm still no clearer what you are saying.


nevermind


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

lenny said:


> nevermind


Does anyone else have an idea what Lenny is taking? I saw a mock-up box with an URL on the front, went to the (parked) site and then did a whois to confirm Round 2 own the site.

I would think people would like to know that their will be another website sometime soon. What is 'funny' about that I have no idea.


dw


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> Does anyone else have an idea what Lenny is taking? I saw a mock-up box with an URL on the front, went to the (parked) site and then did a whois to confirm Round 2 own the site.
> 
> I would think people would like to know that their will be another website sometime soon. What is 'funny' about that I have no idea.
> 
> ...


Deane, where did you see this box? I'd like to look at it, please.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

lenny said:


> Deane, where did you see this box? I'd like to look at it, please.


I'm trying to remember which site I think maybe that Ken character.

Was this 'funny' comment of yours because you assumed I had insider knowledge or something?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

http://www2.gpmd.com/image/r/rdzw0114.jpg

Copy and paste to new window

I thought this might be fake, but the whois on the URL checks out, Clearly Tom is playing around with packaging, this is the fourth type I have seen.


dw


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> I thought this might be fake, but the whois on the URL checks out.
> 
> Clearly Tom is playing around with packaging, this is the fourth type I have seen.
> 
> ...


 I noticed the web address too and checked it out -- bookmarked for future reference :thumbsup:

Can't wait to see some of this stuff in my hands.

'doba


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> I noticed the web address too and checked it out -- bookmarked for future reference :thumbsup:
> 
> Can't wait to see some of this stuff in my hands.
> 
> 'doba


So much for the theory that I knew about this second URL via Tom Lowe. Just an quick bit of googling and whois. Clearly you did the same, well done for having your eyes open.

Some people see shadows even where there are none. And if do get info from TL, so what?


dw


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

I don't care WHO get's it, WHERE they get it, HOW or WHY they get it! Just Thank You for sharing the info.

all show, no go...hefer


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

im singin LETS GET THE PARTY STARTED lmao


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Okracer- these upcoming cars are more reason for you to clean out the garage and get that 200 ft of Tyco track ready!
Jim


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

The near future upcoming cars seem like they are the same as the last JL cars....


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I checked the second site today, as I do every 3-4 days and there is at last a tiny change - although nothing to get excited about.


dw


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Montoya1 said:


> I checked the second site today, as I do every 3-4 days and there is at last a tiny change - although nothing to get excited about.
> 
> 
> dw


Now I'm hearing (via someone who emailed Tom) that the website should go live this week. I think it was Roger C who revealed that.


dw


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

And it's LIVE!!! Check it out! :hat: w00t!

http://www.autoworldslotcars.com/

--rick

edit: hey! FREE MEMBERSHIP to the AW club! :roll:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

interesting...
So I go to the online store and find...
DVDs...
interesting...


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

It's not all up and running yet. I actually emailed TL to ask if the membership sign-up was working yet, and he emailed me back (within like a half hour I might add) saying he wasn't sure himself, he was meeting with the programmer tomorrow, and it might take a week or two to get the basics up and running. I'm assuming that the stuff in the online store is just a test database from the site designer... 

I gotta say it's kinda neat to email a big company and get a personal response. :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Alright!!!!! Now were cookin'!!!!!! Finally some forward motion with the new AW!!!!

Cant wait for some of the new releases to start hitting.

Thanks for posting the heads up guys!!!!! :thumbsup: 

Mike


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> And it's LIVE!!! Check it out! :hat: w00t!
> 
> http://www.autoworldslotcars.com/
> 
> ...


There is some slight movement at the first site too!


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks Montoya. Good to know. I like the new packaging on the product.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

I wish the new website was finished. I would like to see more then 'Coming Soon' when you click on the tabs. 


Dave


----------



## Rickc (Jul 9, 2002)

The Join The Club signup page is now live.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I think we klled it! The web site is not coming up at all now!


Marty


----------

